# If the Primarchs were on Gilligan's Island...



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Which primarch would be which char?

(The silly threads lately me compelled me to make this one).


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Make it a poll.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

If they were on Gilligans Island, it would be funny. Period


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

If they were on Gilligan's Island, somebody *would* eat Giligan.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

ahh the mental image of rogal dorn running about is sailor shorts drinking from a coconut cup singing copa capana will stay with me for a long time now lol


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Hudson said:


> ahh the mental image of rogal dorn running about is sailor shorts drinking from a coconut cup singing copa capana will stay with me for a long time now lol


You're a bad person for giving such mental imagies to a girl so early in the morning.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Bloody Mary said:


> You're a bad person for giving such mental imagies to a girl so early in the morning.


lol thats what all my ex girlfriends say too :laugh:


----------

